# Buying an apartment in Germany: bidding process ?



## Vince78 (Jan 22, 2021)

I found on immoscout an apartment, which I visited, and after consideration I would like to purchase it. I got an agreement from the bank and I am ready to contact the agent.

It is likely other have visited the apartment and may also like to purchase it (the immoscout ad has been deactivated a week after it was up).

I would like to know more about the customs of bidding in Germany. Is it customary for example that apartments are advertised at a high price, and it is expected people will offer less ? Or the opposite: it is a low price and it is customary to directly try to beat the competition with a higher price ?
Or alternatively, one should only inform an intent of buying and wait if the agent starts a bidding process ?

I’d be ready to bid a bit more than the advertised price, but I am afraid to get the timing / process wrong.

I have been interacting with an agent, but the apartment is sold by an elderly who just move to an elderly facility (ie it is not one of these new housing building complex).


----------

